# Grenadine Tie



## MHF (Feb 26, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I am in the market for a grenadine tie. I am inclined to get one in black, mainly because it seems like it would be useful to have a black tie, and grenadines look nice in black. My only hesitation is that I do not generally wear black clothing (other than shoes/belt, but even that is uncommon for me). 

With that in mind, would it be a mistake to get the grenadine in black? Is navy a better choice?

Regardless of color, what is a good source for grenadines? I notice that Press has them on sale, so I'm leaning in that direction.

Finally, can a grenadine be worn with herringbone or tickweave, or would that make for clashing textures?

Thanks for your thoughts.

MHF


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd go navy or even midnight blue. 

My Chipp grenadine in midnight blue is one of my favorite ties, and, in a pinch, it'd easily pass as a black tie, but I can still wear it with all of the things I normally wear.

I'd go Hober if I were to buy a new one. His grenadine looks the nicest, and David will make it to your specifications - .

I'd probably wear mine with nearly any texture, but I might be wrong on that front.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

If money is no object Drakes of London makes a beautiful grenadine. Press is a good option or give Paul Winston a call he might have a few in his shop (212) 687-0850. A good black or navy tie can be handy since most shirts will look good with it.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

C. Sharp makes a great point. Winston Tailors may have NOS stock of the exact tie I like so much.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Black grenadine = good
Black clothing = bad

Black is an excellent choice, considered a staple. Navy isn't a bad choice, however.

A black grenadine goes with pretty much anything, mixing textures is great.

Go with Hober for custom, but giving Winston a call is an excellent idea.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I really restrict black to glasses, Knit ties (which I do enjoy) and pea-coats (which may technically be navy blue).
I think a black grenadine would be stepping on the toes of my knit tie (if it had toes).
I have always wanted a red grenadine though...


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I also think a call to Paul Winston is in order. I was in his shop a few months back, and he had some beautiful--and cheap!--grenadines.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Youngster said:


> I really restrict black to glasses, Knit ties (which I do enjoy) and pea-coats (which may technically be navy blue).
> I think a black grenadine would be stepping on the toes of my knit tie (if it had toes).
> I have always wanted a red grenadine though...


May I ask what you wear your black knit tie with? I have one but I never wear it.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

A black grenadine is a good choice. I picked up some grenadines from Ben Silver on the clearance section of the website, you may want to consider them as well.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Get one, in any color you like. They are elegance itself!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

PeterSawatzky said:


> May I ask what you wear your black knit tie with? I have one but I never wear it.


Usually with an OCBD and blazer. I am also fond of wearing it with a cotton plaid BD under a sweater, or my odd vest. If I had a suitable suit, I might also try with that. I find the knit tie to be the only tie that can work with jeans, on account of its more causal texture. Since I have so little call to dress up, and I find the knit tie to be the most causal, it has actually become one of my most used ties. I put it first choice in any situation where a tie would be optional, but I have chosen to wear one anyways.


----------



## MHF (Feb 26, 2009)

Very helpful as always. Thanks for the good advice, everyone.

MHF


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I would second samhober.com. I have two of their lighter blue grenadines that I wear more than any other ties. Navy and midnight are on my list.


----------

